# full suspension or hardtail



## pricaned (Jan 15, 2016)

hi guys and gals!!! I am new to MTB forum also new to mountain biking. I want to buy a mountain bike but don't know whether I should get a full suspension or hardtail. I don't plan to go deep into the mountain where u have boulders . just normal trail riding with some roots , rocks and gravel. as a first-time mountain rider can you give advice in which bike to get? thanks!!


----------



## namdoogttam (Jul 1, 2014)

pricaned said:


> hi guys and gals!!! I am new to MTB forum also new to mountain biking. I want to buy a mountain bike but don't know whether I should get a full suspension or hardtail. I don't plan to go deep into the mountain where u have boulders . just normal trail riding with some roots , rocks and gravel. as a first-time mountain rider can you give advice in which bike to get? thanks!!


Start with a hardtail. You can 'buy into' the sport and get more for your money with a hardtail. Once you get a few seasons behind you'll have infinitely more experience on which to base decisions for your 2nd bike purchase. You have a lot of miles to log....


----------



## jon23 (Jul 7, 2015)

Depends on budget mostly. You get more for your money in components on a hardtail. I bought a hard tail first to make sure this was a hobby/sport I would actually enjoy, which it is, and now I am building a full suspension bike. My hardtail has been plenty for the trails I ride, which sound similar to yours, though I do feel a little beat up at the end of the day absorbing more impacts with my body instead of the rear suspension. Give a little more info on budget and location and you will get some more detailed responses.


----------



## pricaned (Jan 15, 2016)

well my budget for a mountain bike is no more than $1500. I do want a solid mountain bike..with med componenet,,I live in the North Jersey area


----------



## namdoogttam (Jul 1, 2014)

pricaned said:


> well my budget for a mountain bike is no more than $1500. I do want a solid mountain bike..with med componenet,,I live in the North Jersey area


With that budget, I would strongly suggest looking for a *used *(1-3 year old) hardtail.


----------



## jon23 (Jul 7, 2015)

pricaned said:


> well my budget for a mountain bike is no more than $1500. I do want a solid mountain bike..with med componenet,,I live in the North Jersey area


Check out pinkbike buy/sell and look craigslist for used, but you can find a nice new hardtail in that price range. I went new, because I didn't know what to look for in a used bike.


----------



## pricaned (Jan 15, 2016)

would you recommend bikedirect.com? I hear from some that they offer bikes at ridiculous prices.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Unless you have a friend with experience with fitting bikes and checking components for wear and tear, stick with a local bike shop. They should give you a proper fit, set you up with accessories like a helmet, and provide future tune-ups and warranty support. Used bikes are a crapshoot even if you know exactly what you're looking for. If you don't, it is often a money pit.

Ask around for a recommended bike shop, check out as many as you can, and buy a nice hardtail from the one that makes you feel the most comfortable.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

With that budget you can get a very good hardtail.
An aluminum hardtail isn't going to cut it on rocky/rooty trails in your area. When you begin riding a good amount aluminum generally beats you up. Carbon can be designed with vertical rear compliance to overcome that.
A 2014 or 15 Superfly 9.6-9.8 or a Scott Scale higher 900 series can be in your budget.
Both bikes have very good geo with a slacker head tube angle than many bikes which haven't been upgraded recently. Like a Stumpy, Niner and lots of others.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

pricaned said:


> hi guys and gals!!! I am new to MTB forum also new to mountain biking. I want to buy a mountain bike but don't know whether I should get a full suspension or hardtail. I don't plan to go deep into the mountain where u have boulders . just normal trail riding with some roots , rocks and gravel. as a first-time mountain rider can you give advice in which bike to get? thanks!!


How much money are you willing to spend?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For $1500, you can get a pretty credible hardtail at retail too. Or a used full suspension bike.

Do you have friends who ride?


----------



## gigolfer (Jan 15, 2016)

For $1500, you can get a pretty good hard tail with decent components. Unless you plan on riding rocky trails or doing drop offs >2' then you don't need a FS bike. Get a decent hard tail from your LBS and ride it as much as you can...you'll learn a ton for your 2nd bike purchase ;-)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For me, full suspension is more about smoothness on rough trails than drops.

Actually, depending on where in New Jersey, I think rear suspension could be really nice. A lot of that part of the country has rocky soil.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

If I had 1500 to spend and did not know how to build my own bikes or thoroughly inspect used this would be on my short list (the team model is actually on my options list for when my 26er dies). I dont know what your trails are like but its better to have more bike than you need than not enough, and you will likely seek out rougher and rougher trails as you get better anyway.

Save Up to 60% Off 27.5 Six Inch Travel All Mountain Shimano DynaSys, Full Suspension Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom | Shimano DynaSys full suspension mountain bikes | Save up to 60% off list prices on new bicycles

Having said that, if you are totally new to the sport maybe its better to get something pretty cheap for a while to make sure you are really into it before dropping more coin.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Look into Giant Stance 2 if you want full suspension. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

gigolfer said:


> For $1500, you can get a pretty good hard tail with decent components. Unless you plan on riding rocky trails or doing drop offs >2' then you don't need a FS bike. Get a decent hard tail from your LBS and ride it as much as you can...you'll learn a ton for your 2nd bike purchase ;-)


I do >2' drops on my hard tail  no problems there. I do want a fully though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

$1500 will get you a great, high end used full suspension bike. Something 95% as good as a brand new bike for $5000. Actually, it might even share a lot of similar parts to the new bike.

The used market is insanity right now. I have a 2010 giant reign, custom wheels, upgraded suspension, XT all over. 6 inches of travel around 28lb. Its worth about a grand.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Catalog bikes like the Bikes Direct ones are not exactly what they advertise ,they have older designs and sometimes parts ,you might find 9 speed or something else.That said if you don't care about the latest ,greatest they can be a way to get into the sport. Don't forget that you need a ton of stuff to get riding. A way to transport ,helmet ,gloves ,a way to carry tools ,water, food ,etc.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

One Pivot said:


> $1500 will get you a great, high end used full suspension bike. Something 95% as good as a brand new bike for $5000. Actually, it might even share a lot of similar parts to the new bike.


Bingo,,,,once you go FS you wont want a HT,,except for maybe an extra ride or soemthing


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Not everyone has the long vertical and big jumps you can find in the mountains close enough for a daily ride. Or continuous mile after mile of heavily rocked terrain. A fs that matches the quality level of my compliant 22lb. carbon ht with wide rims would run $2k+ more, weigh an extra 4-5 lbs. and dumb down my favorite trail loop by removing all the challenge in exchange for smoother and faster with more maintenance/creaking. Or I could ride my road bike on the paved paths for the same boring no thrill but even faster experience. 
So it can depend on what you need to make it interesting.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> Not everyone has the long vertical and big jumps you can find in the mountains close enough for a daily ride. Or continuous mile after mile of heavily rocked terrain. A fs that matches the quality level of my compliant 22lb. carbon ht with wide rims would run $2k+ more, weigh an extra 4-5 lbs. and dumb down my favorite trail loop by removing all the challenge in exchange for smoother and faster with more maintenance/creaking. Or I could ride my road bike on the paved paths for the same boring no thrill but even faster experience.
> So it can depend on what you need to make it interesting.


Gotta agree. I live in upstate NY, so lots of varied terrain, but my local trails that I can hit daily are just more fun on my HT. Few small drops, small jumps, switchbacks, etc, but not a lot of extended downhill or large features that would take advantage of FS. I could blow through it faster on my FS, but I like how all the features feel a little more emphasized on the HT, and you have to pick lines a little more carefully. Really depends where you will ride the most, and what makes the ride fun for you personally.


----------



## 2m2hs (Mar 20, 2011)

If I was a beginner right now I'd definitely look at getting a 27.5+ HT bike. With 3" tires you'll gain a whole ton of confidence really quickly due to the increased traction. Confidence=speed=fun.


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

2m2hs said:


> If I was a beginner right now I'd definitely look at getting a 27.5+ HT bike. With 3" tires you'll gain a whole ton of confidence really quickly due to the increased traction. Confidence=speed=fun.


Agreed. If you've got an Orbea dealer nearby check out the Orbea Loki H30. Right at your budget and is getting stellar reviews. I want one myself.


----------



## Rob711 (Nov 14, 2015)

Im new to this as well, had a motobecane 600ds, purchased online 500$. This was my first taste of mountain biking. I had the rear so preloaded it mine as well been a hard tail. Once I Learned I like this sport I started looking to update my front fork, then realizing it's not worth putting a 600$ fork on a 500$ bike I started looking. 
Found a 2012 specialized stumpjumper evo hard tail 29er for 900$ on a local mountain bike forum. First time I rode in my trail it felt like I was cheating! I'd highly recommend a used high end hard tail. I look forward to a full suspension but maybe 3-4 yrs from now. My current bike still had more potential then I have skill! Good luck.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I demoed a B+ recently. The traction was cool, but I felt like it wasn't that agile on the way down.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

White7 said:


> Bingo,,,,once you go FS you wont want a HT,,except for maybe an extra ride or soemthing


Interesting. I have two decent FS bikes that spend most of their time idle while I ride my hardtail(s). I'm no goat'r and mostly suffer the climbs just to enjoy the descent. Especially at the OP's pricepoint, I think I would rather ride a $1500 hardtail than a $1500 FS. JMHO.

If you're going to shop used, shop VERY carefully. It can cost a lot of money in parts to rehab a bike that needs things like chainrings, cassette, brakes, etc. Not to mention the labor if you're not able to do that. Make sure you check out used bikes very carefully. Keep in mind that many times sellers forget the year their bike was actually made, and it so strange that they ALWAYS feel it's newer than it really is. Do your due diligence.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a question that's almost impossible to answer over the internet. Most people are going to recommend what they ride or like.

Go demo...that's the only way you'll ever find out what you prefer.

Hardtails are one of those things where you won't know if you'll like until you've spent some time on a full suspension. I have friends where they were adamant on going FS on their first real bike only to go to a HT after 8 to 12 months.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

There's a good fs first bike out there at a reasonable price...$150 at Walmart.
Video: Are Walmart bikes safe to ride? - Mtbr.com
It does work.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

There's no right answer to the OP's question. You can have a blast with both bikes.

I think we'd all agree that hardtails are generally less expensive (given no need to provide rear suspension and no patent payments related to a particular rear design), and all else being equal the HT would be lighter than a FS. The HT will be a harsher ride, and you'll notice that most on descents.

There is also an inherent power inefficiency when rear suspension is involved. Some great designs, shocks, and lockouts mitigate this, but some power is lost through suspension.

Hate to post yet another video, but I think this one could be especially helpful. It takes a racing slant, and is hardly scientific, but at the end of the day it is a decent description of what each type of bike does well. You can jump to 2:57 if you just want to see the results:






Lastly, the type of terrain you are riding will dictate the best bike, and the video above touches on that a bit. "Cross Country" (XC) terrain, i.e. minimal drops, roots, more speed than terrain challenges, are were XC bikes obviously excel. That could be a Hardtail, or a FS XC bike. Don't confuse that with chunkier FS bikes that lean to "Trail" riding (more drops, heavier tech), where you'll see more suspension travel, and beefier components.

If you do go with a FS bike, don't overbike yourself - pick something appropriate for the terrain you'll typically ride.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some guys just know how to ride...hardtail.


----------



## elgato (Sep 7, 2015)

bro...i'm new too...i wanted to invest on my first bike also up to $1500...
at the end i ending buying a $699 BMC SPORTELITE 2016 and i love it, for my first bike...
and know after few months i learn a bit and know more so i can start searching for my second bike...
at the end you pay more...but, u have to see what are your limits and how much u will love this amazing sport that i'm still learning every time that i ride my bike...
my recommendation is...
get a good used bike for that budget that u have if you want...
or just get a "first hard trail" bike in your local bike shop so someone can guide you ...get a helmet, flat shoes and have fun!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

eb1888 said:


> Some guys just know how to ride...hardtail.


Love it!


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd go for a hardtail...

a budget of 1500 fits this, but will take up most of your budget

COMMENCAL 2016 | META HT AM ESSENTIAL 650B ROCKSHOX YELLOW 2016

you may go down the lower end so you can also buy add on stuff you'll be needing, helmet, hydration pack, apparel. under most circumstances, built bikes do require a bit of fidding in the cockpit (ie changing seatpost, seat, stem and bars)

COMMENCAL 2016 META HT AM ORIGIN RED 2016

i'm not from commencal, but among the slack HT's i find their selections good. frames are very much up to date with the market so you got lots of options for components.

for new riders, i don't really suggest going all out or building from scratch. its good to set a budget, get a ride that will fit you well and give it while and endure the pains of riding. i'm not discouraging here, just being realistic.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd go FS,,Ive riden HT's all my life until my Heckler,,Ill never go back to hardtail ,,but everybody's different and I have 52 years old body,,

That said ,you can get a Full suspension that's a couple of years old for $1500 with Top quality components,,you can even lock out the rear shock for the Hardtail climbing experience if you'd like,, and let her float for the decent

FS to me seems more versatile than a HT,,,just my opinion and that aint worth much


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

For someone new to the sport and looking for their first bike within your budget, I recommend a HT from a local shop. Buying new from a local shop addresses several important issues you want to keep in mind. Selection, fit and basic maintenance.

Your price range is a very competitive market for HTs. Know which local shops you intend to check out and find out what brands they carry. You can then go online and check out what these companies have to offer in your price range. This will give you an idea what is available in your price range, component selection and how it looks, which do not let anyone pull your leg, it matters to 99.9% of the riders out there. Also keep in mind that you are going to need pedals, shoes, and a helmet. Shops normally throw in some kind of deal on these items when you purchase a a bike.

Finding an awesome deal on some expensive carbon FS bike does not matter if it does not fit you. Even the same frame size can feel significantly different from manufacture to manufacture. Trying as many different bikes as possible before throwing down your cash goes a long ways towards being happy with what you take home. 1500 bones is not chicken feed.

Any decent shop these days typically offers some sort of free maintenance for a length of time with the purchase of a bike. While I do believe that any dedicated rider should have at least some basic knowledge of bike maintenance and tuning, this should not be the focus for a new rider. You should be able to enjoy your new sport and a properly setup and tuned bike. Having someone on the trail say, "damn dude, how long has that been doing that?", is not the time to discover what is not normal. Read over many of the posts in the brake and suspension forums. Is this something you hope that friend will be willing to deal with or end up having to pay someone to fix within a couple weeks of paying $1500 for a bike?

I am not against buying used, but I do believe these are waters better left to those with more experience. As far as that friend that would help you find that great deal on a used FS bike and then help you maintain it. Odds are, if you were that tight with someone who has that much experience, you would not be asking this question here. Speaking as someone that is always offering to show new riders the local trails and used to lead the weekly "no-drop" club ride, helping someone out at the trail head with minor problems is something I like doing. However, that person that shows up to every ride with a bike that has issues, gets old real fast.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

eb1888 said:


> There's a good fs first bike out there at a reasonable price...$150 at Walmart.
> Video: Are Walmart bikes safe to ride? - Mtbr.com
> It does work.


I agree, it's possible. Of course as you well know it'll need a thorough inspection before ridden. First video in that series is IMHO absolutely essential in conjunction with this advice on department store bikes for safety's sake. We want our beginners to live through this. :thumbsup:

Full story

First vid


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BrianU said:


> For someone new to the sport and looking for their first bike within your budget, I recommend a HT from a local shop. Buying new from a local shop addresses several important issues you want to keep in mind. Selection, fit and basic maintenance.
> 
> Your price range is a very competitive market for HTs. Know which local shops you intend to check out and find out what brands they carry. You can then go online and check out what these companies have to offer in your price range. This will give you an idea what is available in your price range, component selection and how it looks, which do not let anyone pull your leg, it matters to 99.9% of the riders out there. Also keep in mind that you are going to need pedals, shoes, and a helmet. Shops normally throw in some kind of deal on these items when you purchase a a bike.
> 
> ...


+1 - I started BD route although not at that budget, quickly realized I loved the sport and the next logical move was to go to the LBS where I found 1 year earlier bike for $800.00, I just sold that bike and on the hunt for my first FS - I loved my HT but my old 50yr old body wants some cushion, otherwise I would stay with a HT. You do have a decent budget to start, so if you do your homework with your LBS you can get a pretty good bike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

White7 said:


> That said ,you can get a Full suspension that's a couple of years old for $1500 with Top quality components,,


Agree...there are screaming deals on used bikes out there, but it's definitely something you'd want to go into with some experience or at least a good advisor. If you've got either of those, absolutely go used. Your money will go so much farther it's ridiculous.

HT or FS is just personal choice. Both have their pros and cons. I personally wouldn't get my mind set either way unless you've had a chance to try each, preferably across a few different bikes (I know this is probably easier said than done for most people).

Also, when getting advice on choosing between HT and FS, take it with a grain of salt when someone who has little or no time on one type of bike recommends the other. Lack of experience isn't a solid base for an opinion.


----------



## Rival (Feb 23, 2012)

I got a Motobecane Phantom Comp Pro DS for 1200 bucks back in 2012. It's a full suspension ride. I only decided on this after renting a hardtail bicycle and a FS bicycle. For the type of riding I wanted to do, FS was where I wanted to be. Fast forward to 2016, I have done everything from Cross Country Races to Cannell Plunge a point a to point b trail with 2000 up and 7000 ft down) here in California on my motobecane. I see this 1100 bucks as an initial investment on what I like about biking. 2 years ago, I would have said I wanted to buy a 6 inch all mountain type bike. Now that I'm a dad and simply have less time to go out to those types of trails and have to stay commited to my local trails, I'm looking at a hardtail or salsa fargo rigid bike to just do everything. I picked up a road bike for 50 bucks, put 100 dollars into it, and realized I love touring, but hate being on the road! Again, I'd rather get a hardtail or salsa fargo like bike and commit to that idea on some gravel or single track.

There is no wrong answer. 









If I were to do it over again, I would have tried my best to find a good deal on a used bike (didn't find one). I would have still gone FS for the type of riding I liked to do. And I would still be where I am at today, constantly wanting more and different bikes  1200 bucks over 4 years was a pretty good investment as far as I'm concerned. Especially if I can sell it for say.. 300-400 bucks.


----------

